# Среднее профессиональное музыкальное образование



## Sasha300 (16 Апр 2013)

Здравствуйте. Такая ситуация. В детстве не получилось ходить в музыкальную школу. Сейчас я учусь на 1 курсе в техническом университете, мне нравится, но я хочу еще параллельно получить среднее профессиональное музыкальное образование по классу баяна. Дело в том, что я не заканчивал музыкальную школу, ноты знаю, но не на очень высоком уровне, могу их читать, но не так быстро, как хотелось бы, приходится сидеть разбирать, с листа читать так сразу - не получается. ноты сейчас учу, пополняю свой репертуар, хотел бы учиться заочно. подскажите, есть ли такие колледжи в Москве? Буду признателен за помощь!


----------



## Bondarenko (17 Апр 2013)

сегодня не требуется заканчивать ДМШ, чтобы поступить в ССУЗ. Достаточно 9 классов общеобразовательной школы. А если есть 11 классов, то совсем хорошо - проще учится будет! А вот на счет заочного обучения сомневаюсь...Узнавайте!


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Апр 2013)

Bondarenko писал:


> сегодня не требуется заканчивать ДМШ


 В Белгороде без дмш в колледже (Муз училище) по классу баяна не то, что прослушать , даже и разговаривать никто не будет. В колледж культуры может и возьмут только не по классу баяна.


----------



## diletant (17 Апр 2013)

Мне 50 лет назад директор(ДМШ+ВМШ) не разрешил доучиться
2 последних курса в ВМШ заочно по баяну,когда призвали в армию.
Основание:учащийся постоянно должен быть под контролем
педагога.
Техвуз и музколледж-это совершенно разное.Хорошенько
взвесьте свое желание,очень трудно совместить.
Хотя попробуйте,созвонитесь с директорами колледжей через
интернет.Сейчас и время другое! Желаю удачи.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Апр 2013)

Начинать надо с музыкальной школы.Поступайте и заканчивайте (5 лет). Без нее вас в Москве никуда не возьмут.Да и то, сначала экзамены выдержать надо и не только по специальности(баяну),но и по сольфеджио,теории музыки и общеобразовательным предметам и конкурс выдержать надо.Инструмент для училища нужен не Рубин,а Ясная Поляна -это минимум для начала,а вообще то желательно и поинтереснее.Вы к этому готовы ? Музыкальное образование - штука долгая и весьма затратная,как по времени так и по деньгам !


----------



## Sasha300 (17 Апр 2013)

звонил в колледжи.окончания ДМШ они не требуют(но там такие вступительные испытания, что по-любому знания ДМШ нужны, ну или тогда заниматься с репетитором).проблема в другом.заочного отделения нет, а они при поступлении требуют оригинал аттестата.а в вузе его мне не отдадут(если отдадут - значит автоматом отчислился)
ну и, само собой, сольфеджио и т д муз грамоту я не сдам, поэтому рассматриваю исключительно платное, и вот думаю в музыкальную школу пойти с осени, подготовят меня там.
возможно ли в музыкалке ускорить обучение?т.е учиться не 5 лет, а года 2-3?

diletant писал:


> Техвуз и музколледж-это совершенно разное.



музыка и точные науки взаимосвязаны причем тесно.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Апр 2013)

Sasha300 писал:


> возможно ли в музыкалке ускорить обучение?т.е учиться не 5 лет, а года 2-3?



Нет не возможно.Там определенная программа,которую ради вас никто ломать не будет.Ну разве, если у вас таланты Моцарта... Да и то будет не просто.


----------



## Sasha300 (17 Апр 2013)

а если меня в армию заберут, в музыкалке дадут академический отпуск?


----------



## Bondarenko (17 Апр 2013)

Цитата:


> В Белгороде без дмш в колледже (Муз училище) по классу баяна не то, что прослушать , даже и разговаривать никто не будет.


Ознакомьтесь с ФГОС 3 поколения... Это местная инициатива, не подкрепленная документально. Это не значит, что это не правильно! Конечно, надо заканчивать школу перед поступлением в училище, но наши чиновники так не считают...А вообще, рад за Белгород, если вы еще можете оставаться принципиальными! Знаю во многих училищах ситуация иная...
Цитата:


> Нет не возможно.Там определенная программа,которую ради вас никто ломать не будет.Ну разве, если у вас таланты Моцарта.


Никого не слушайте! Сейчас все с ног на голову поставлено! Возьмут в любой класс и по любой программе! Только действительно ли вам это надо? Боюсь, запала надолго не хватит...


----------



## Sasha300 (17 Апр 2013)

В общем как вариант - можно на платное очное пойти в музыкальный колледж. но вступительные испытания все равно придется сдавать...
инструмент, думаю, сдам - требуемые произведения смогу сыграть
а вот музыкальную грамоту - там уже все сложнее...


----------



## Bondarenko (17 Апр 2013)

Попросите позаниматься с вами частным образом. За несколько уроков освоите необходимый минимум! Всю теорию, которая вам понадобится на вступительных можно за полчаса объяснить. Ну диктантики попишите немного...Если будет недобор - возьмут с руками и ногами!


----------



## Sasha300 (18 Апр 2013)

думаю, мне будет тяжело и там и там очно учиться, поэтому, колледж подождёт, а ноты я и так разбираю, постепенно совершенствуюсь


----------



## Евгений51 (18 Апр 2013)

Sasha300 писал:


> думаю, мне будет тяжело и там и там очно учиться


думаю, мне будет тяжело и там и там очно учиться
Вы понятия не имеете, что такое заниматься музыкой в коледже. Это з- 4 пары.( занятий музыкой, но не баяном) потом 4-8 часом занятий специальностью ежедневно.) Это если есть техническая база. потом вся жизнь поддержка этой базы. Не лезьте туда, куда Вас С Детства не приучили. Музыке и медицине заочно не научишься. (Можно без диплома стать глав врачём, но Хотя сомневаюсь, и министром культуры. ох! ещё министром обороны.) (НЕ чудите без баяна)


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Апр 2013)

На 100 % поддерживаю !


----------



## Sasha300 (18 Апр 2013)

Евгений51 писал:


> Не лезьте туда, куда Вас С Детства не приучили



кто вам такое сказал?
то есть если я не ходил в музыкалку, значит я к музыке не приучен?


----------



## diletant (18 Апр 2013)

Друзья!Не кажется ли Вам,что Sacha300 с 14.04.13 нас всех
"разводит" по психологии:сначала по Чардашу,затем по второму
диплому,а теперь по конкурсу?


----------



## Sasha300 (18 Апр 2013)

и в чем здесь развод?


----------



## askurpela (18 Апр 2013)

Ребята, не кормите троллей :biggrin:


----------



## grigoriys (18 Апр 2013)

101


----------



## ze_go (18 Апр 2013)

тролль - частый житель форумов :biggrin:


----------



## MAN (19 Апр 2013)

Евгений51 писал:


> Не лезьте туда, куда Вас С Детства не приучили.


 Не "С Детства", а "с Москвы" Между прочим, сейчас уже дикторы на телевидении стали иногда так говорить. 
Новиков Игорь писал:


> На 100 % поддерживаю !


А Фросю Бурлакову в кино приняли в консерваторию! Хоть она и не знала как расшифровывается имя композитора Дж. Россини, прочитанное на пластинке. :biggrin:

_"Ывдо-о-оль по Пи-и-те-е-ер-ска-ай!
Эх-х-х!..."_


----------



## Новиков Игорь (19 Апр 2013)

МАН ! Так это ж кино ! Этакая советская,хоть и красивая,но клюква !
Когда мой сын поступал в музыкальный колледж в Москве,мы все очень переживали.Ну ,а вдруг не пройдет ! Хотя он на тот момент был Лауретом Всероссийского конкурса и имел Диплом Лауреата I степени Московского городского конкурса юных композиторов, среди ДМШ (Карен Хачатурян вручал).То есть, ни со специальностью,ни с теорией проблем не наблюдалось.Но тем не менее конкурс и отбор были жестокими, довольно таки.Сейчас то он уж и Академию им.Гнесиных закончил. Так,что кухню эту я знаю ,как бы на своей шкуре.Да и сейчас ,как бы, то там ,то сям приходиться бывать,и общаться со многими. Я все это к тому привел,чтобы кое-кому голову поправить.Ну а к Евгению не цепляйтесь.Он же не" с Москвы"! Украина там поближе будет.


----------



## Sasha300 (20 Апр 2013)

*MAN*, мы с вами примерно год назад списывались на форуме bayanac, там Вы были обо мне совсем другого мнения

*Новиков Игорь*, ваш сын, полагаю, поступал на бюджетное отделение.
я то думал поступать на платное, бюджет я и не рассматриваю
но, перед колледжем, неплохо бы дмш окончить...
и что же вас так зацепила фраза "С Москвы", ну и что, смысл то не теряется, с Москвы, из Москвы...
Я последую вашему совету, и , скорее всего, пойду в музыкальную школу, а там уже как Бог даст, сейчас есть для взрослых отделения(на один год опоздал - сейчас мне 18), стоимость приемлимая, как раз там все подтяну.когда в университете посвободнее график будет - пойду в музыкалку, а в колледж уже позже, там ограничений по возрасту нет.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Апр 2013)

В колледжах Москвы экзамены сдают все одинаково,и если недобрал необходимое количество баллов,то нескольким ближайшим, предлагают на платное обучение.Количество как бюджетных мест ,так и платных весьма ограничено. Я плачу и поэтому меня зачислят в студенты - здесь не проходит эта формула.В регионах может быть и иначе,может быть и недобор и берут всех.В Москве конкурсы и конкуренция и поступить очень не просто и без нормального инструмента вы не получите выше тройки.Да и потом, учиться надо.Масса предметов,требующих уйму времени ,оркестр и т.д. Два заведения не потянуть никак.Уж определитесь ,что вам в жизни надо ?


----------

